# Sony a55 external microphone question, interference while connected to external monit



## AspiringYoutuber (Nov 9, 2013)

I was doing a recording wile using an attached mic. It records fine and audio comes out good. However when the hdmi port is plugged into an attached monitor the mic seems to pick up interference in the recording. Lots of buzzing and static. When I record without the mic, it works fine. Any ideas of why this is happening? Any suggestions of what I can try?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## brunerww (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, A.Y.  You may have to change mics.  My guess is you're using a consumer mic with a 3.5mm jack and unbalanced, unshielded cable? 

If so, you might have to buy a pro mic with a balanced output and an RF shielded cable.

It would help to know what mic you're using and see a picture of your setup.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## AspiringYoutuber (Nov 10, 2013)

thanks so much for a response! I made a video descripbing the problem and it depicts it perfectly.  
Mic attached while attached to hdmi monitor = lots of interference
While talking on mic, removed hdmi, interference gone.

trying to figure this out. 
<span class="watch-page-link">


----------

